# Why do I feel like I am being written off at 31.....



## SapphireBlue (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site but I am hoping to get some support and maybe ideas on where to go next.  I am 31 years old and have been TTC since 2007. I have just had my first cycle of IVF with ICSI cancelled due to poor response, I was on a short protocol with both Gonal F and Menopur.  My consultant has said that IVF won't work for me as I only produced 2 follies and the clinics minimum requirement for collection is 4.  We had always been led to believe that our infertility was down to DH having low volume and that I was fine.  It turns out my AMH is only 4.3, which has come as a big shock!  My consultant has said that there is nothing I can do to change it and that conception may one day happen naturally so I should go away and keep trying, but I can come back to him in a few years and talk about DE.  I feel that I am not ready to give up yet.  Has anyone else felt like they are being written off?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sapphireblue and welcome to Fertility Friends 

  You should definately NOT be written off yet! I really think if this is what has been discussed you should try another clinic. What drug dosage were you on? There are many ladies who have a lower AMH than yourself and have conceived their baby/ies. For instance have a look at this thread (just for starters) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195027.msg3033381#msg3033381 
I dont want to build your hopes up too much BUT it sounds to me like it CAN be achieved and that you shouldn't give up on your own eggs. There are lots of other idea's which may be beneficial to AMH results, ie acupuncture (lot of Infertility specialists within Acupuncture now) healthy lifestyle etc. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196865.msg3075581#msg3075581 Here's another thread on Low AMH. There are lots of success stories here, I have given you just a couple of threads for an example but if you tap 'Low AMH' into the search at the top left of the page (under the FF logo) there are many topics for you to read.  Clinics differ on their policies for number of eggs collected, so i think it may be worth consulting with another one or 2 at least. It does only take ONE egg to fertilise, and there are lots of success stories on that too!

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE 

If you do speak to another clinic these questions may be useful to you ... 
*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Clinic Reviews ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh hon I am so sorry they cancelled your treatment.

You have come to the right place for support and information

I only had 2 follies on my fourth treatment (had 6 on my first, 5 on my third (second cancelled before stimming).  The result of the 2 follies is upstairs sleeping.  They had a minimum at my clinic of 4 I think but I bullied them into letting me carry on as it was my last attempt.  They were pushing me to go with donor eggs.

To be honest, from my experience, I dont really think they can say at this stage that it will definitely not work for you with new protocol.  If you are not comfortable with your clinic can you perhaps look to go somewhere else?

As for things happening naturally well, after having been told that the treatment wouldnt work and having my daughter to prove them wrong I became pregnant naturally and now have a 2 year old and a 6.5 month old.

Dont give up yet! x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Have a look at this too hun, Not sure if the idea of acupuncture appeals but lots of discussion and idea's within this thread too ...

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Introduce yourself to the ladies on the Poor responders chat thread within the IVF boards # they will be able to give you some great advice x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223317.0


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would get a second opinion I am a poor responder and some people find the long protocol better.
Good Luck
L x


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear Saphireblue -   . I am so sorry that your treatment has been cancelled.

I too am a poor responder - my first treatment was cancelled and switched to IUI due to only producing 1-2 follicles. The following treatment I was on max drugs and when I went for egg collection I only had 3 follies (but on a previous scan I only had 2 follies and they were going to proceed). I got 3 eggs, 2 fertilised and 2 were put back. It didn't work but at least I got to transfer.

This treatment I have been on the pill for a month, followed by clomid and then max drugs 450i Merional every night and so far although small I have 6 - 7 follies which we are nurturing (their words).

My AMH level was 6.1 last year.

Try and get a second opinion or maybe change clinics whereby they are used to dealing with poor responders.

Good luck. xx


----------



## SapphireBlue (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am so grateful for all your support and positive messages.  Over the last year I felt like I was having a very bad dream, one that I couldn't wake up from. I initially found the whole infertility problem so distressing but then realised that lots of people go through it and have sucessful IVF treatment and so I managed to pull myself together and actually started getting excited about the treatment.  I had never heard of the term poor responder until I was in the situation and I feel comforted in the knowledge that so many others are poor responders but have gone on to have babies and often more than one.

Ceri, thanks for all the information, it is really helpful, i've started making notes already.

TwiceBlessed - you certainly are! What a lovely story, fingers crossed i'll find a new clinic who will be happy to treat me.  You have given me so much hope.

JJ1, thanks i'll definitely be discussing a possible long protocol next time as it wasn't an option with my current (or should I say EX) consultant.

MaryD, I am sorry your previous tx didn't work but I am sending you my best wishes for this time round.  It sounds like your clinic is very positive and is trying a different protocol for you.  If you don't mind would you please PM me details of your clinic?

Good Luck to everone reading this who is in the middle of tx & best wishes
SB


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

current  ex consultant...made me chuckle! 
Go girl! Arm yourself with knowledge and find a more positive clinic.

Good luck hun


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

oh Sapphire, I'm so glad to see you're going to ditch that    consultant

it makes me SO mad that there are so many doctors out there who want to write ppl off because they are not great responders.  It does not at all mean that you won't get pregnant with the right drugs and care.  I have quite poor odds of success based on my fsh, amh etc etc but I went to a clinic where they work with what you have and I got pregnant on my second attempt there (the Lister in London).  They treat lots of less than great responders and still have excellent results

Don't let your clinic make your ivf journey any more stressful than it has to be - go somewhere they are not hung up on the stats, which are not the most important thing

If you keep looking round the site you will see oodles of ladies who have got pregnant with 1 or 2 follies and eggs just like TwiceBlessed so keep reading and keep the faith      good luck!

MaryD good luck to you too - your protocol sounds similar to the one I got pregnant with


----------



## SapphireBlue (Jan 8, 2010)

Juicy - Thanks for your words of wisdom.  The Lister keeps being mentioned to me as a great place for poor responders so I am definitely going to do some research into them.  We chose our last clinic purely on stats and reputation and I now know why their stats are so good, they obviously cherry-pick the people they treat.

I'm not going to rush into my next tx as i want to ensure the next clinic is right for me, especially when the costs are so high.  If anyone else can recommend clinics/consultants in the London area who have been openminded and positive in dealing with poor responders it would be greatly appreciated.

Good luck to all those currently having tx.
SB


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I reckon, take four months to prep yourself with DHEA and vits, then either go for the Lister or look abroad. I must say, if you investigate you'll find that people who've gone abroad praise their clinics to the skies - we don't seem to face the same negativity abroad.

I'm always sending other PRs to the Jinemed in Istanbul, where I went - they do London consults, which are worth doing. www.ivfturkey.com

But I also hear great things about other places in all sorts of places - overseas tx is definitely worth a look. We also had problems on both sides - in three goes I produced three embryos... one - the result of my first ICSI in Turkey - is currently fast asleep down the hall!

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi SapphireBlue

Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time.  I was turned away by a top London Fertility clinic with my low AMH - and told there was no point in trying anywhere else as no-one would want me on their books as I'd mess up their statistics.  

Both The Lister and Barts were both shocked to hear I'd experienced that and both said they would take me on.  I chose Barts who said they could work with whatever I had. A year later I am 10 weeks pregant from 1 little 2-cell embie.  

So do keep believing. You'll find the right clinic for you and be having tx again before you know it .  Good luck.  Love Reb.


----------



## SapphireBlue (Jan 8, 2010)

A quick update: Firstly thank you all for your support and advice, it has really picked me up and given me the motivation to keep going!

I have been doing a lot of research and DH and I have made the decision to have an initial consultation at the Lister.  The appointment is booked for mid March and so I am currently taking my vitamins, eating healthily and looking into acupunture.  Fingers crossed the new clinic will be much better than my old one.

I wish you all the very best on your journeys and truly hope all your wishes come true.

SB xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

great news SB best of luck with the consult     and glad you are feeling positive.  You'll get there!!  

xx


----------

